# Any idea what this little plant is?



## illucam (Oct 27, 2017)

Any help with the name of this lovely little plant would be much appreciated! 

Small, green leaves with white spots and red veins / stem. Bulbous 'root'.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks like a Begonia, but I couldn't tell you which one. They don't like eternally wet feet. Use a well drained soil. I melted my early Begonias with too much moisture. I started having success with them when I began planting them in small mounds, on high spots of your substrate, or under a branch, ledge, or other somewhat dryer spots in the viv.


----------



## illucam (Oct 27, 2017)

Pumilo said:


> Looks like a Begonia, but I couldn't tell you which one. They don't like eternally wet feet. Use a well drained soil. I melted my early Begonias with too much moisture. I started having success with them when I began planting them in small mounds, on high spots of your substrate, or under a branch, ledge, or other somewhat dryer spots in the viv.


Will I have any success growing it epiphytically on this cork branch?
I mean, I guess there's only one way to find out


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

Possibly a young variety of B. rex? It should do fine mounted for at least a little bit (especially if there are frogs in the tank), but may need more nutrients from the ground in the long run.


----------

